# Wolfsburg grille?



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I bought a new grille on ebay from a guy who sells car parts. It's genuine VW and came in a VW box with VW stamps on the inside that say "VW mexiko" 

The thing is the Wolfsburg grilles I occasionally see around town have blacked out everything, while this grille has chrome spokes and a blacked out fascia. 

Any idea what it is? Is it legit? It looks fantastic anyhow. Only paid $100 for it delivered.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Also does anyone know the difference between the 2007 Wolfsburg and the 2006 prem package 2 jetta? Always wondered. I know the newer Wolfsburgs get a black grille, 17" wheels and a 2.0t. But what about the 07 ones?


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure about others, but my '07 Wolfsburg came with a sunroof and cold weather package (heated seats, mirrors) but had the base radio. I think the radio was the main difference. Didn't the package 2 get the premium 6?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a package 2 Jetta, but I don't knowwhat the Wolfsburg comes with.

I have the following extras, so maybe that helps:
- Heated seats
- both seats electric
- dual/split A/C
- Leather
- Board computer in cluster
- Sunroof
- 16" aluminum wheels

The only things I don't have is navigation and fog lights. Matter of time though....


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

alwaysdutch said:


> I have a package 2 Jetta, but I don't knowwhat the Wolfsburg comes with.
> 
> I have the following extras, so maybe that helps:
> - Heated seats
> ...


'07 Wolfy here

-Heated Seats and mirrors
-Driver seat electric, though front-back slide is still manual
-Single A/C
-Leatherette
-Sunroof
-16" Bioline5's (This kind. There seem to be two kinds of Bioline5)
-This head unit

No nav or fogs. Nothing fancy in the dash, just time temp and odometer/trip meter. No buttons on the steering wheel for radio or cruise control (or whatever the ones with buttons control ).

Don't know what else I have that a base Jetta doesn't have.

Quick Edit: Chrome grille like every Jetta, not black like the 2.0T Wolfsburgs.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Maybe the WE are made in Germany? I can't think of anything that makes them special until they introduced the 2.0t ones in 2010. 

I have the machined face bioline5 with the gunmetal inners
The prem audio with the turn knobs and 6 cd changer
Leatherette 
Wood trim inlays (dealer installed)
Northsea green color

Here is a daytime shot of my grille. As you can see it's got the chrome spokes but black fascia, and it looks really snazzy and there are no other jettas on the road with this grille setup.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Nope, the 2.5 Wolfsburgs are still Mexican. Unsure about the 2.0T ones. I originally thought the color was something special, but I've seen others the same color with no WE badge. I guess it's just an odd middleground package. Plus a fancy badge


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

All Jettas are assembled in Puebla, Mexico. Hasn't been a German made Jetta since the MkII generation (not even all of them were German).


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Now you can see why I plastidipped the spokes and had to mask the lower grille. 

It's weird, because the bottom part is Piano Black and the upper part is chrome, whereas Wolfsburg jettas get matte blacked out spokes. 

Methinks this is a VW accessories piece not an actual Wolfsburg grille.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

No. The 2010 Wolfsburg grille is not matte.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

the spokes are matte. the lower is shiny.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Every Jetta has matte slat inserts. Even the R32 grille has that.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Yes the R32 has a satin lower so it matches. Not sure why the WB grille has matte slats and shiny black lower, other than a cost saving measure or why mine has chrome slats and shiny black lower. Or why the stock jetta has chrome lower and chrome slats, instead of matte ones like the r32.


----------

